# What are these???



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

black tans.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Are they show type mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no.The tan would be bright deep orange in a show mouse ,ears would be larger and the mouse itself would be much bigger and heavier set in that particular variety.Were you expecting them to be show type?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Nope, just didnt know what they would need to be, they were given to me for free and I dont know much about varieties, trying to learn


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

will you be breeding or are they pets only?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Not really sure yet, I need to make sure I have the room first


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ah ok.I was just going to suggest that crossing them to a chinchilla would produce pretty litters.Maybe something for the future


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I might breed something in the future but the 2 guys I picked up yesterday for a friend who wants to breed them


----------

